# Ouvrir les ports de sa Livebox pour un VPN



## TH3Mjuss (7 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,


Je viens d'activer la fonction VPN (en L2TP) d'OSX Server. 
Si j'ai bien compris, pour du L2TP il faut donc ouvrir les ports UDP 500 et 4500 et le port TCP 1701. 

Mon souci c'est que lorsque je veux ouvrir le port 1701 en TCP sur ma Livebox, je reçois le message suivant:
"Impossible de créer une règle NAT car le port est utilisé par le WiFi partagé"
C'est étrange dans la mesure où le WiFi n'est même pas activé chez moi.

Comment puis-je résoudre ce problème pour pouvoir enfin utiliser mon VPN ?


Bonne soirée,
TH3Mjuss


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

Regarde si le port 1701 n'est pas renseigné dans la table UPnP de ta box.

Autrement:
http://assistance.orange.fr/activer-desactiver-le-wifi-partage-de-la-livebox-1181.php


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2014)

Le Wifi partagé ce ne serait pas l'accès itinérant pour les clients d'Orange sur les livebox, comme le font les clients de Free avec les Freebox ?

Tu peux surement le désactiver. Mais sino au niveau d'OS X serveur tu ne peux pas changer le port de ton service TCP ?


----------



## TH3Mjuss (8 Février 2014)

Le Wifi partagé, c'est ce qui permet au utilisateurs Orange de se connecté à ta box avec leurs propres identifiants. C'est un hotspot quoi..

J'ai vérifié, le port 1701 n'est pas utilisé par une table UPnP, y aurait-il des abonnés Orange qui ont réussi à faire marcher le VPN d'OSX server en L2TP?


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2014)

TH3Mjuss a dit:


> Le Wifi partagé, c'est ce qui permet au utilisateurs Orange de se connecté à ta box avec leurs propres identifiants. C'est un hotspot quoi..
> 
> J'ai vérifié, le port 1701 n'est pas utilisé par une table UPnP, y aurait-il des abonnés Orange qui ont réussi à faire marcher le VPN d'OSX server en L2TP?



Dès qu'on m'offre un Mac Mini Server, je fais le test


----------



## TH3Mjuss (9 Février 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Dès qu'on m'offre un Mac Mini Server, je fais le test


Pas besoin de mac mini server, juste de l'app OS X Server


----------

